# The Smallest House in Britain



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

So no one is small enough to live there?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's something you might appreciate Furry. World's Weirdest Homes:


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

I want the home with the slide in it. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

I'll take the Brooklyn Clock Tower House!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2020)

I looked up the true origin of the smallest house.  It originated as a pub for Hobbits.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Here's something you might appreciate Furry. World's Weirdest Homes:


Some amazing stuff there.And that Welsh house was lived in the past.Not sure I’d fit in there!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------

